# Re: Greg's version of Lily Pipe outflow



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Greg's version of Lily Pipe outflow*

I've had greg's outflow pipe for couple of months now and I've just ordered ADA's Outflow to give them a try. Thus, I will not have any use for Greg's Lily. I am asking $35.00 shipped. PM if you are interest. Regards, JC.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Greg's version of Lily Pipe outflow


I must be out of the loop.

What is Greg's version?

Mike


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Almost the same like ADA except half the cost. Were you not aware of the fact Greg's was one of the alternative route for people who are interest in Lily Pipes? I thought everybody knew.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Who is Greg? Can you post a photo?


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I think Greg might be iunknown.


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

http://www.gregwatson.com/about.htm


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

FISA...
This is what I'm talking about: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/8618-glass-lillie-pipe-diy.html

I _knew_ it wasn't Greg Watson.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

i am surprise most of us have not heard of Greg's version of Lily pipes. See Scolley's tank in the corner.

here is the linke
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ig-clear-kahuna-56k.html?highlight=Lily+Pipes


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, the lady I get them from raised the prices on me, and I didn't really get that many orders, so I kind of stopped selling them. This is what the outflow looks like,


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Greg, do you plan on selling more outflows in the future?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

If I get enough people interested. I place orders of 10 kits each time. With the increase in price, the kits would run $80.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a set, but the problem is, my tank is 2 feet tall, so the intake is 16 inches from the bottom, so I am not getting enough filtration real low, despite my extra pump for movement.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-design-group/27872-ada-glassware-help.html

From this thread the ADA intakes don't get any longer either. I made a pair that was longer, but it didn't work out because it was very easy to snap in half (it would slap against the tank and break). My tank is only 16" high, but I always assumed that it wouldn't be a problem with larger tanks because most of the cleaning occurs when you change your water and stir things up. The rest of the time the detritus just falls to the bottom. The other complaint I had was that people that keep there canister filters running during there water change would have problems loosing there siphon. I turn off my filter during the water change, so don't have any problems.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

those look great, I'll definately be in for a kit once christmas time starts to roll around.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

I highly recommend these. Great quality at a fraction of the cost vs ADA pipes! I could never go back to regular spraybars and intakes. Use these along with an inline heater for the cleanest tank look imo.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Iunknown I could try and sell these to my friends in Japan. They like what they see and you can sell them for a nice price in Japan. Can you send me an example please. This is the shop that would like an example.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I've placed another bulk order if anyone is interested. Should arrive within 4-6 weeks.



> The kit comes with 7' of clear tubing, 2 suction cups, intake pipe and outlet pipe, and zip ties. The kit runs $80 + S/H (priority mail, around $5).


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

How about shipping a few to Japan?? You know you can get them made cheaper in Singapore!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

What diameter hose will fit those?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

5/8" sized tubing.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-design-group/27872-ada-glassware-help.html
> 
> From this thread the ADA intakes don't get any longer either. I made a pair that was longer, but it didn't work out because it was very easy to snap in half (it would slap against the tank and break). My tank is only 16" high, but I always assumed that it wouldn't be a problem with larger tanks because most of the cleaning occurs when you change your water and stir things up. The rest of the time the detritus just falls to the bottom. The other complaint I had was that people that keep there canister filters running during there water change would have problems loosing there siphon. I turn off my filter during the water change, so don't have any problems.


Ahhhh that makes sense. It would be easily snapped. I too turn off my filter so that isn't a problem. I added some more corys to stir things up so it really isn't a problem anymore. 

I too use an inline heater with these and it does look great, although I need to clean them out as they show up nastiness quickly!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

These look interesting but I do have one question. It doesn't appear that the outflow pipe creates the "vortex" at the top of the tank like the ADA pipe does. Supposedly this completely eliminates any surface scum problems. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, I've never seen the ADA pipes in person. So it creates a vortex that sucks the scum into the water? I always thought it was the flow of the water coming out of the lillie pipes. I wonder why they never show pictures of the vortex if that is a strong selling point.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> Lily Pipe as they provide the additional function of night time or lights-off aeration as well as complete elimination of surface film when raised.


I think this is like raising a normal spray bar so that the water is cascading into the tank.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> These look interesting but I do have one question. It doesn't appear that the outflow pipe creates the "vortex" at the top of the tank like the ADA pipe does. Supposedly this completely eliminates any surface scum problems. Any thoughts on this?


it will do this effectively, you just have to position it right under the water level.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> Yeah, I've never seen the ADA pipes in person. So it creates a vortex that sucks the scum into the water? I always thought it was the flow of the water coming out of the lillie pipes. I wonder why they never show pictures of the vortex if that is a strong selling point.



I saw a picture of it somewhere, raised to just under the surface and it created a nice little whirlpool. I don't know how effective it is but Jeff Senske uses them and I'm sure his clients would not be happy about any surface scum.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have seen those pictures as well, Bob.

The vortex is visable and seems to fight the surface film as described.

Mike


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I recieved a new shipment of lillie pipes. If anyone is interested, let me know. I will be bringing them to the AGA convention if you want to skip on shipping.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks IUnknown for shipping to Japan. I cant wait to use these in my tank, because im getting tired of seeing the green eheim stuff.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

These are a few pictures of the original ADA lilly pipe in action. It must be placed just right in order to create the vortex. The outside suction cup really facilitates that.




























More lilly pipe pictures. The last picture (the dirty lilly pipe) shows how the water flows out of the "bell". I spent quite some time observing how water and debries flow out/in the lilly and I've written an explanation how it all seems to work. Of course I can be completely wrong  :
DFWAPC Gallery :: The amazing ADA glass lilly pipe

More pictures of ADA stuff in detail.:
DFWAPC Gallery :: 100% Aqua Design Amano (ADA) 3 ft. planted tank

--Nikolay


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures, Nikolay!

Mike


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

*I love Greg's lilys*

Just to chime in here...

I got a pair of Greg's (IUnkown's) pipes a couple of years ago. And when I got a bigger tank, I ordered another pair. I love them.

Now I'll grant the ADA look a bit more polished, and that vertex function is great. But when I compare the price for a an inflow/outflow pair of Greg'gs for the same pair costing well more than twice the price for ADA, my appreciation for Greg's increases.

And it's worth mentioning - they are sturdy! I've never broken one. And in fact I should probably mention that I DID chip one. And that has me wondering... if I had spend twice as much to by a slicker, less physically substantial piece of glassware... would I have a chipped lily pipe (as I do now), or would it be a whole lot of expensive glass fragments?

Hard to say. But Greg's pipes are nice. Unless cost is no option, I highly recommend them!:thumbsup:


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

scolley said:


> Now I'll grant the ADA look a bit more polished, and that vertex function is great.


Actually, mine gets the vortex just fine. It all depends on where you place the lily pipe relative to the water line.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Niko - what plant is that, stargrass?? in the pics you posted above??


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Niko - what plant is that, stargrass?? in the pics you posted above??


Doesn't look like stargrass to me. Just a little too small.

My best guess is Hemianthus micranthemoides.


Mike


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

scolley said:


> Just to chime in here...
> 
> I got a pair of Greg's (IUnkown's) pipes a couple of years ago. And when I got a bigger tank, I ordered another pair. I love them.
> 
> ...


I just broke my intake  booohoooo


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

Styxx,

Momotaro is right - it was H. micranthemoides. It was mixed with some hair grass here and there. The hairgrass adds interest to an otherwise stern scape - rocks combined with 1 species of plant don't create an aquascape that is intriguing for a long time.

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I was asked how these glass pipes compared size wise to the ADA pipes (I've never seen ADA pipes in person). Originally I made the pipes in 1/2" (same size as ADA 13mm). What I noticed is that they were too delicate and I figured if I went with the 5/8" size (17mm) that people using smaller eheims could just use reducing fittings. 

I thought it was strange that the ES-1200 ADA filters use a 5/8" intake tubing and a 1/2" for the outlet. I'm guessing this is done to increase velocity (smaller I.D. higher velocity)? I wonder if there is any benifite to having water come out of the pipe at a higher velocity?

I always thought it was bad to constrict the output of an eheim filter, but from what I've read, it is more of a problem when you restrict the intake.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Gregg, your link (http://aquascapingjournals.com/forum_images/outletpipe.jpg) doesn't work anymore! Can I get another copy of your drawing or are they trade secrets?  BTW- It looks like you still have a few people on your other threads interested in buying...


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Iunknown they look great in my tank!


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

still for sale?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I think he's run out? Could be wrong though, I should ask him too! =)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ooops, I lied. He's working on getting more for the future: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/37024-glass-intake-out-flow-pipes.html


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to resurrect a dead thread, IUnkown do you still make these?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Not any more :-(


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I still have and use my set I purchased from Greg 2+ years ago,
I would love to get my hands on more especially the intake if
anyone has one they want to part with, send me PM.

Regards


----------



## bobalston (Nov 8, 2003)

Interesting thread. 

Has anyone tried just removing the spray bar and positioning the output end of the return tube just under the surface?

It would seem to me that the flared end is too short to do much to change the velocity of the water at output???

Bob :icon_bigg


----------

